# What To Do With Our Own Self Made Sex Movies and Pictures



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Personal said:


> As I am in the process of sorting out what files that I am going to keep on my brand new desktop computer. I am sorting out the personal erotica and pornographic pictures and films that my wife and I have made through our 24 year sexual relationship together.
> 
> Of which since we're not getting any younger I am wondering what would be the best approach for disposal of such material upon our demise? Or alternatively how best to preserve our material for others to see long after we are dead?


There are people that you feel would want to see your 'material' after your death? 

Unless you are referring to scarring someone you did not like, and having the 'last laugh'...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Not part of our life but if it were I would post it to porn hub as you just as well cash in on that deal.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah this would be the place I would go to for advice like that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Personal said:


> Well one of the things that I have done is to group it together on external storage devices with some redundancy, connected to my computer. which is in succeeding folders which by title states what is inside.
> 
> That way if whoever goes through our digital archive, can choose to not open it if they don't want to see some of our sex life in pictures. Since I wouldn't want someone to accidentally stumble upon such things, when not looking for such content.


I don't really know how you have things organized with an archive but things aren't really "hidden" in folders. Someone can view all photos, videos, etc and see these things if they innocently just want to get to your family pics or whatever. And often your last viewed things are prominently displayed, etc.

I don't really know anything about what you're trying to do but just pointing out that you may not have to actively "open the book" to see the "pages".


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> Well one of the things that I have done is to group it together on external storage devices with some redundancy, connected to my computer. which is in succeeding folders which by title states what is inside.
> 
> That way if whoever goes through our digital archive, can choose to not open it if they don't want to see some of our sex life in pictures. Since I wouldn't want someone to accidentally stumble upon such things, when not looking for such content.


If you're sorting, filing, while doing may want to at tags to each in the metadata for ease if future searches and prep for sharing if so inclined.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't leave photos in your nightstand. A friend's father did that and upon his death the discovery caused some discomfort (putting it mildly) for his daughters. I think friend still has nightmares. lol


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Luminous said:


> There are people that you feel would want to see your 'material' after your death?
> 
> Unless you are referring to scarring someone you did not like, and having the 'last laugh'...


Actually there are such photo and such still hanging around from the early days of photography to modern times. Note that he did not limit it to actual sex. I have some prints of vintage photos of women bathing in wood tub, such as they did during the western expansion. There is an interest of this sort of pics from the past.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Personal said:


> There are people now who like our material, so there may be some who would also like to see it after my death.


You're not on Fet are you? That might not be a bad idea for sharing. Otherwise, store them on a SD card and put it in a time capsule for the future to find.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Personal said:


> There are people now who like our material, so there may be some who would also like to see it after my death.


Like who? Do you have them up on the internet? I’ll take -before rigor mortis, thank you. 

Send them to me... I’m kind of in a slump. Need something new. Bonus points if at any time you use the words _‘DADDY SAYS DO IT NOW!’_ _Orrr_ if any heavy handed spanking occurs. If it’s that ‘beautiful, heartfelt, lovemaking’ stuff, I’m afraid I’ll have to pass.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Put it on an external HD, and place that in a waterproof bag. Then put that inside a bear canister. Get a good handheld GPS like a Garmin inReach explorer+ and go for a hike somewhere off trail. Bury the canister and write down the exact coordinates. 

Then write an elaborate scavenger hunt that will take a good long while to complete, including riddles that need to be solved, complicated math equations, you might need several time capsules out in the world that unlock the next clue ... Really go for it. Creating the trail to the porn stash will be fun for you and the Mrs as well .... You can spend a few years creating this thing. 

Then post up the first clue on several sites where people would go for it. Perhaps they would need each other's help to crack certain codes, and work as a team to find the booty.

You're welcome 👍


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Personal said:


> Or alternatively how best to preserve our material for others to see long after we are dead?


Who the hell do you think wants to SEE that crap after you're both dead and gone?

I'm just going to be honest here. I think you have a very biased opinion of the value of your home erotica and think that the world might suffer if they're not made privy to it after you're gone. 

I honestly don't think that's the case.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I would destroy it.

Even if you cash it in on porn hub or keep it locked away after death, hell can't imagine the unlikely possibility of my grandchildren going "OMG I just found a video of my grandpa and grandma going at it on porn hub and now I'm scarred for life!" And seriously, there's countless more porn for other people to whack themselves off to, doesn't have to be yours. You are not doing the world a disservice by sparing them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> Like who? Do you have them up on the internet? I’ll take -before rigor mortis, thank you.
> 
> Send them to me... I’m kind of in a slump. Need something new. Bonus points if at any time you use the words _‘DADDY SAYS DO IT NOW!’_ _Orrr_ if any heavy handed spanking occurs. If it’s that ‘beautiful, heartfelt, lovemaking’ stuff, I’m afraid I’ll have to pass.


Hahahhahahahaha 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I have all my stuff on a external USB drive that is encrypted with a keypad lock. I am sure a tech expert could hack it, but not something the average person will break into. It is setup to auto wipe the drive after three failed password attempts. I purchased on Amazon for around $100. I keep not only sex stuff on this, but personal finance and other stuff I would not want accidently leaked out. If wife and I die, even if the kids find it, they would not get into the contents


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Who the hell do you think wants to SEE that crap after you're both dead and gone?
> 
> I'm just going to be honest here. I think you have a very biased opinion of the value of your home erotica and think that the world might suffer if they're not made privy to it after you're gone.
> 
> I honestly don't think that's the case.


Who knows? Maybe if you watched it it would improve your persistently foul mood.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Who knows? Maybe if you watched it it would improve your persistently foul mood.


10 points for Gryffindor.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Who knows? Maybe if you watched it it would improve your persistently foul mood.


I'm calling a foul on you.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Personal said:


> Or alternatively how best to preserve our material for others to see long after we are dead?


Digital storage degrades over time and at some point becomes unretrievable (about 10-15 years). Analog storage like film or a printed hard copy is always retrievable and restorable at least to some degree until it complete degrades (100 to 150 years). The larger the format of the film or paper, the longer it will survive. Even today people are still finding undeveloped film from WWII and are able to develop/restore/view the content.






So find a few favorite images and make some prints or a photo book!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> As I am in the process of sorting out what files that I am going to keep on my brand new desktop computer. I am sorting out the personal erotica and pornographic pictures and films that my wife and I have made through our 24 year sexual relationship together.
> 
> Of which since we're not getting any younger I am wondering what would be the best approach for disposal of such material upon our demise? Or alternatively how best to preserve our material for others to see long after we are dead?


Donate it to charity?

I'm joking.

I have no great ideas on this one other than maybe donating it to legitimate sexual research groups where it could do some good.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan and I exchanged pictures once when we were separated for a time due to work.

We deleted them soon after so there would be no chance of them getting out.

We enjoyed them but our sex has always been ours.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Why don't you just upload to an amateur porn site -- you can have your own page with the different things you have stored. Problem solved. Anyone you want to have look at it -- send them the links. Anyone you don't, probably VERY slim chance of them ever finding it considering there are thousands (millions?) of videos out there.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> Not part of our life but if it were I would post it to porn hub as you just as well cash in on that deal.


Have the cash given to a charity! 

Seriously OP, destroy it at some point. Anything from pass words, etc that is on a computer can be stolen by hackers. Never put anything on a computer that you wouldn't want posted by a blackmailer on social media for all to know. erasing thing from hard drives is not enough, physically destroy the old computer hard drive. Imagine how happy you would make a third world scammer, if the got your recycled computer.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Married_in_michigan said:


> I have all my stuff on a external USB drive that is encrypted with a keypad lock. I am sure a tech expert could hack it, but not something the average person will break into. It is setup to auto wipe the drive after three failed password attempts. I purchased on Amazon for around $100. I keep not only sex stuff on this, but personal finance and other stuff I would not want accidently leaked out. If wife and I die, even if the kids find it, they would not get into the contents


This sounds sensible for preserving it for your own use, there are likely equivalent technologies.

If you want to leave it for others to see, I wouldn't recommend making it dependent on any sort of technology that may be hard to find by then. For still pictures, you can always print them out, but put them in envelopes labelled in a way that warns off people who might not want to see them.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My late wife and I made a tape; yes VHS it was the 90’s. a few years after the medical error that killed her, I was going through the last of her stuff & found it. I watched it one last time & then destroyed it.

My now-wife & I have done nothing like that; just playful stuff.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Not part of our life but if it were I would post it to porn hub as you just as well cash in on that deal.


We have no problem with posting stuff, since we have done that on FetLife. That said we're not interested in posting anything for money.



Young at Heart said:


> Never put anything on a computer that you wouldn't want posted by a blackmailer on social media for all to know.


Blackmail doesn't concern us.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Personal said:


> As I am in the process of sorting out what files that I am going to keep on my brand new desktop computer. I am sorting out the personal erotica and pornographic pictures and films that my wife and I have made through our 24 year sexual relationship together.
> 
> Of which since we're not getting any younger I am wondering what would be the best approach for disposal of such material upon our demise? Or alternatively how best to preserve our material for others to see long after we are dead?


Have you found a ‘solution’ to this?
I have been wondering about a similar thing...or rather, along the lines of “our love is so amazing, it should be immortal! And the ****ed up world will be poorer without it” (Vanity talking, but I don’t care...it is amazing).
I don’t want to ‘dispose’ of such hard drive(s), I want to preserve them, put them in a mausoleum, if I have to, in the hope that one day an alien race will find them, resurrect me and my wife and my life precisely according to the specifications and scenarios of those filthy videos/photos we took over the many years of incredible love making. Who said there was no heaven?! 
Shame you didn’t get much in the way of constructive responses.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Don't leave photos in your nightstand. A friend's father did that and upon his death the discovery caused some discomfort (putting it mildly) for his daughters. I think friend still has nightmares. lol


I think it is better to destroy them if they don't serve you. This is between a married couple and nobody else, otherwise it becomes pornography which is causing enough problems as it is.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Tony Conrad said:


> I think it is better to destroy them if they don't serve you. This is between a married couple and nobody else, otherwise it becomes pornography which is causing enough problems as it is.


Excuse me, this is ‘erotica’, not porn! And it is ****ing beautiful! (I mean, the ****ing is beautiful. If you can feel and spread the love, in the way it was always intended  ). 

I just put it all on the external hard drive, labelled “A Very HARD drive. Get it?”)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe agree that when one of you dies the other one immediately deletes it all. I honestly cant see anyone being interested, presumably you filmed it for your own use? 

Personally I think its far too risky to keep anything like that on computers or phones. There have been SO many stories of people being caught out that way.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Maybe agree that when one of you dies the other one immediately deletes it all. I honestly cant see anyone being interested, presumably you filmed it for your own use?
> 
> Personally I think its far too risky to keep anything like that on computers or phones. There have been SO many stories of people being caught out that way.


Define “use”....Do artists paint ‘for their own use’? Do architects build great cathedrals ‘for their own use’? 
Surely the amazing and unique experience such as LOVE  should be shared with the world. Especially if it is authentic and comes straight from the heart! (Involving wee-wees and hoo-has)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Define “use”....Do artists paint ‘for their own use’? Do architects build great cathedrals ‘for their own use’?
> Surely the amazing and unique experience such as LOVE  should be shared with the world. Especially if it is authentic and comes straight from the heart! (Involving wee-wees and hoo-has)


As it wasnt said otherwise they appear to have filmed them for their own use. Nothing was said about them making it for others to see.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Excuse me, this is ‘erotica’, not porn! And it is ****ing beautiful! (I mean, the ****ing is beautiful. If you can feel and spread the love, in the way it was always intended  ).
> 
> I just put it all on the external hard drive, labelled “A Very HARD drive. Get it?”)


How is it different from many porn films?


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> How is it different from many porn films?


Maybe it isn’t. Or maybe it is. Maybe because it is not made for profit?
Where do you draw a distinction between porn and eroticism?


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I think I’d probably just erase all traces of these once you’ve uploaded them to whatever porn site you’re sending them to. After your demise, there’s just too great a chance of scarring your kids or whoever for life if they found them. No matter how ‘tastefully’ done they may be lol.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> How is it different from many porn films?


Can I ask you....do you feel sex between yourself and husband is beautiful or do you find it disgusting or just something you feel you have to do? I can’t otherwise place your posts..


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, I have the solution:
Upload them HERE as media for all your friends to enjoy 


(OK I REALLY AM NOT suggesting you do that just to be clear!!!)


----------

